# I need help



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just bought my first bow from a friend. It is a Browning x-cellerator 3. I'm looking for a manual for it but cant find one anywhere. I even called Browning to ask if I can get it from them and they basicly told me I was sh_t out of luck because they dont have anything before 2001. I need the manual because the bow is 45-70 lbs. and I dont know how much I get if I back off a half of a turn or a full turn and when buying arrows I want to be accurate on my poundage. I dont want to back off to much and the whole damn thing come apart on me. Does anyone here have or know where I can get a users manual for this? Any info would be great, thanks alot.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Go into your local pro shop and have them put it onto the scale. They will be able to tell you your exact poundage.


----------

